
Where the Console.WriteLine Rubber Meets the Road - cakridge
https://www.akridgetech.com/blog/2017/11/18/where-the-console-writeline-rubber-meets-the-road/
======
cakridge
Hello, everyone, first time poster, long time reader. I got the idea for this
post after reading HostileFork's excellent look into the printf function, and
thought it'd be interesting to take a look at the .NET equivalent.

Please let me know if I got anything wrong!

